# bloodline questions and what to call the puppy



## Clarissy (Jul 10, 2016)

i've been reading a lot of things on this forum to try to answer questions i have myself. when i was looking for a dog 3 weeks ago i really wanted to get a pit. my mother is skeptical on the breed and said she wouldn't trust one unless we got it as a young puppy, which led to our search for ads online. i came across the cutest little puppies which were said to be red nose pits, but i've realized through this site that that isn't an actual term. 
i'm wondering if i should call her an APBT. a lot of people who meet her ask me if she is a pit so it makes me think she at least looks the part! she didn't come with papers, which is unfortunate, but i did get to see pictures of mom and dad.









this is my baby. she's only 7 weeks old, which i know is much too young. (whats worse is we got her at 4 weeks, tho they claimed her to be 5 at the time.) they said the mother stopped feeding them, and she eats dry food ok. she IS a registered Emotional Support Animal, and on her papers i have listed her as an APBT.

Anyway, here's mom and dad

















so i guess what i'm asking is.. what do you guys think? is it fine to classify her as an APBT without having papers on her bloodline?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

No, not having papers alone would negate her being an abpt ( please let's not argue semantics about the old school dog men who didn't keep papers with registries because this doesn't apply to this situation) but both parents look like mixes to me. Your puppy is a bull breed mix (bbm). No question.

Most mama dogs stop feeding their pups at about 4 weeks, it's called weaning and that is when they should be transitioned (by the breeder) to solid food, not given to new homes as though mama isn't doing her job. Those last few weeks are very important for their puppy social skills. Since she missed out on that time with her littermates you'll want to make sure you pick up the slack and read up on bite inhibition.


----------



## Clarissy (Jul 10, 2016)

thanks! i've definitely been reading up on bite inhibition, but i'm still not too sure how to approach it. do you think it might be possible for other dogs to teach her, if she were to stay around them? i take her almost everywhere with me so she's at least _seen_ other dogs, but she's always just kind of watched them and never engaged them in play. i was wondering if we stayed at a place with other dogs (about the same size as her even) if she might get more comfortable around them and even pick up on their more well-mannered behaviour


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Dogs do learn bite inhibition with each other during play, but as far as not biting humans goes, that'll be up to you to teach. 

I hope "taking her everywhere" doesn't include high-traffic public areas. She's barely old enough her first vaccines, let alone three. She's very vulnerable to disease right now.


----------



## Clarissy (Jul 10, 2016)

BCdogs said:


> Dogs do learn bite inhibition with each other during play, but as far as not biting humans goes, that'll be up to you to teach.
> 
> I hope "taking her everywhere" doesn't include high-traffic public areas. She's barely old enough her first vaccines, let alone three. She's very vulnerable to disease right now.


oh, no! no worries haha. i've taken her around my family members homes who have dogs (all up to date with their shots, plus she's had her first set already and her next is due next week i think! she'll be 8 weeks tomorrow) other than that i just walk her around my apartment complex, and by 'walk' i mean she takes about 5 steps and then flops onto her back to try chewing the leash attached to her harness. 
i think i'm going to stay at a friends house for a couple days at least, she has two dogs (chihuahua and some kind of little terrier puppy. i think she's also cat sitting?) to try to introduce her to more dogs, and hopefully, engage in play. she wants to play with me 24-7 so i'm sure if she would play with some other dogs she'd have a fun time. 
i'm hoping since shes older she'll be more interested in playing! she tried playing with a cat once but she wasn't interested, and yesterday i saw her following a wild rabbit outside trying to play with it haha. so hopefully seeing dogs her size won't intimidate her


----------



## TWadeJ (May 29, 2016)

Until she has received all her boosters you should not take her for walks in the apartment complex. Even after the first shot there is a risk to pick up parvo which is often deadly.


----------

